# 33 Willys Custom X-cab



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)

*33 Willys Custom X-cab....Pics*

Thought id share a few pics of a build i completed awhile back!

Started as a 33 willys panel delivery that i modified a great deal.
I cut the panel area off and moved the rear forward to make the "X" extented cab part of the build turning it into a trunk also custom built frame and chassis.
Engine... Blown 70 ls-6 454 with a 4-speed 
Front clip off black force slammer is just a few of the details!
Prowler trailer with chevy coupe fenders molded on!

Thanks for checking it out.
Later George 









By profleetline at 2011-01-20








By profleetline at 2011-01-20








By profleetline at 2011-01-20








By profleetline at 2011-01-20








By profleetline at 2011-01-20








By profleetline at 2011-01-20








By profleetline at 2011-01-20








By profleetline at 2011-01-20


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow! Outstanding work there. Thats one to be proud of!


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to Hobby Talk George! You've made a _real_ grand entrance! _*That's one incredible custom! *_ & :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Wow! great job!!


----------



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys i realu enjoy high end crazy builds with alot of subtle detail that usuallu gets over looked sorta builds! lol
I'll have a few other builds up soon!
Thanks again George


----------

